# Gestion intensité lumineuse en fonction de la plage horaire



## PF35 (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

En vue d’intégrer de l’éclairage domotique dans ma maison compatible avec Homekit, j’hésite entre 2 marques très connues : Philips Hue et Legrand avec Celiane with Netatmo.
Je souhaite créer depuis homekit ou depuis les applications constructeurs un scénario tout simple tel que celui-ci : Entre 23h et 6h du matin, l’éclairage du dégagement des chambres doit s’allumer à 20% sur appui de la commande d’éclairage.
L’intérêt étant que quand mes enfants se lèvent la nuit pour aller au petit coin, ils ne se fassent pas griller la rétine !
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Moutaille (14 Mars 2021)

Bonjour !
Excuse moi pour le délai de réponse, je viens juste de voir ton post. 
j’ai exactement les mêmes scénarios pour mes enfants avec du matériel IKEA qui est bien moins cher. 
Mais si tu devais prendre une de tes 2 marques je te conseille les Hue car Celiane je trouve qu’il y a beaucoup de bugs, problèmes de connexion, etc... quand je parcours le forum. 
@+


----------



## PF35 (15 Mars 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Excuse moi pour le délai de réponse, je viens juste de voir ton post.
> j’ai exactement les mêmes scénarios pour mes enfants avec du matériel IKEA qui est bien moins cher.
> Mais si tu devais prendre une de tes 2 marques je te conseille les Hue car Celiane je trouve qu’il y a beaucoup de bugs, problèmes de connexion, etc... quand je parcours le forum.
> @+


Bonjour,
Merci de ton retour ! 
Je vais partir sur du Hue au lieu de IKEA car je connais mieux le matériel...
J'ai 2 questions en plus pour toi : vu que c'est pour un projet de construction de maison (travaux pas encore commencés), est-ce que je peux prévoir sur les plans élec aucun fourreau ni aucun pot d'encastrement pour les interrupteurs ?? Je te pose la question car je me dis que je prends un risque à ne pas prévoir d'arrivée filaire pour les interrupteurs, ça fait bizarre .... (je pense que peu d'électriciens ont ce type de demande d'inter sans fil)
Sinon, je vais avoir certains  luminaires non "Hue" (comme dans le garage), là je dois prévoir du Celiane ? ou y a t il des micromodules chez Hue comme chez Legrand ?
Merci de ton retour !


----------



## Moutaille (15 Mars 2021)

PF35 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Merci de ton retour !
> Je vais partir sur du Hue au lieu de IKEA car je connais mieux le matériel...
> J'ai 2 questions en plus pour toi : vu que c'est pour un projet de construction de maison (travaux pas encore commencés), est-ce que je peux prévoir sur les plans élec aucun fourreau ni aucun pot d'encastrement pour les interrupteurs ?? Je te pose la question car je me dis que je prends un risque à ne pas prévoir d'arrivée filaire pour les interrupteurs, ça fait bizarre .... (je pense que peu d'électriciens ont ce type de demande d'inter sans fil)
> ...



Alors pour ma part je pense qu'il est TRES RISQUE de ne pas passer l'électricité quand même jusqu'à des boites d'encastrement. Quitte à ne pas mettre de "vrais" interrupteurs ensuite mais je pense qu'il faut quand même les passer car on ne peut pas savoir, un changement de protocole ou je ne sais quoi, et tu te retrouverais sans rien qui fonctionne chez toi... 
Ensuite pour tes luminaires qui ne sont pas connectés, étant donné que tu n'as pas encore fait construire, SURTOUT fait passer un putain de neutre dans tes interrupteurs ! Car c'est LE fil dont tu as besoin pour les petits modules. Moi j'ai utilisé des shelly 1 homekit pour certains des éclairages ou je pouvais récupérer du neutre mais pour les autres je suis b**** car j'ai pas de neutre !
Par contre j'ai vu qu'au printemps prochain Philips devrait sortir un micromodule hue qui devrait révolutionner le truc donc je te cache pas que je place tous mes espoirs en eux !! 
Pour ma part dans le garage, j'ai mis aussi du ikea. Un détecteur de mouvement et une ampoule et BIM c'était réglé !


----------



## PF35 (16 Mars 2021)

Tu as raison, je vais penser à passer les fourreaux au minimum et aussi je pense le câble avec le neutre!
Après je pense que le zigbee a de beau jours devant lui, si c'est pas Philips ça sera une autre marque ou un autre protocole et toujours sans fil, tu ne penses pas ?
Pour le micro module qu'ils doivent sortir, apparemment il est sorti, je suis allé sur leur site mais il sert si j'ai bien compris à commander une source LED Philips Hue uniquement, dommage...
D'ailleurs, tu ne connais pas un module qui puisse commander un luminaire *non *Philips Hue ?


----------



## AlCor72 (16 Mars 2021)

PF35 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, tu ne connais pas un module qui puisse commander un luminaire *non *Philips Hue ?



Il y a ça qui existe. 









						Shelly Dimmer 2 for Apple HomeKit
					

Control a wide range of halogen lights, dimmable LEDs and ferromagnetic transformers from anywhere with the world's smallest WiFi dimmer. The flashed firmware enables functionality within Apple HomeKit.




					www.voltio.cz
				




C’est compatible homekit (non certifié) tu peux dimmer n’importe quelle ampoule et tu peux utiliser ton inter mural... mais bien qu’il y a un branchement sans neutre... je n’ai pas réussi à le configurer dans cette configuration donc... il faut un neutre. 

Bref ça marche super bien!
Simple et fiable. Connecté en wifi direct.


----------



## Moutaille (16 Mars 2021)

Pour ma part j’utilise également des Shelly 1 HomeKit. Mais le problème du neutre s’est vite posé.
Quant au module Philips, tu as raison il est sorti , ça m’avait échappé ! Je vais étudier ça demain mais pour moi il règle le problème du neutre !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moutaille (16 Mars 2021)

PF35 a dit:


> Tu as raison, je vais penser à passer les fourreaux au minimum et aussi je pense le câble avec le neutre!
> Après je pense que le zigbee a de beau jours devant lui, si c'est pas Philips ça sera une autre marque ou un autre protocole et toujours sans fil, tu ne penses pas ?
> Pour le micro module qu'ils doivent sortir, apparemment il est sorti, je suis allé sur leur site mais il sert si j'ai bien compris à commander une source LED Philips Hue uniquement, dommage...
> D'ailleurs, tu ne connais pas un module qui puisse commander un luminaire *non *Philips Hue ?


Excuse moi je n’ai pas répondu à toutes tes questions. 
pour ce qui est du zigbee c’est clair ! Et ça marche super bien. Je suis super content de mon installation IKEA ! 
pour le module il permet justement de rendre pilotable des éclairages « standards ». Donc je vais creuser leur nouveau relais pour pouvoir finir les derniers éclairages qui me manquent.


----------

